# Aktuelle Algenentwicklung - wie sieht es bei euch aus?



## mariohbs (18. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich beobachte in den letzten 2 - 3 Wochen eine deutlich stärkere Entwicklung an Fadenalgen im Teich und wollte daher mal fragen, wie es bei euch aktuell so aussieht. Ist das vielleicht typisch für die Jahreszeit?


----------



## Michael H (18. Sep. 2015)

Hallo

Also Fadenalgen seh ich bei mir keine . Schwebealgen ist auch soweit OK .
Denke aber das die Jahreszeit den Algen egal ist , sobald Nahrung da ist wachsen die halt .

P.S. . besser Fadenalgen und klares Wasser als Schwebealgen und grüne Brühe


----------



## mani2 (18. Sep. 2015)

In den heißen Tagen hatte ich im Goldfischteich wo sonst wenig Pflanzen sind schon einige Schwebelagen,jetzt wo es wieder kühler ist fast weg.
Im Seerosenteich Glasklares Wasser,die saugen die Nährstoffe raus


----------



## mariohbs (18. Sep. 2015)

Mhm.... nun fang ich doch an mir Gedanken zu machen. Also bei mir vermehren sich halt die Fadenalgen recht stark und wachsen auch an jeder Wasserpflanze. Das Wasser ist aber Glasklar, die Wasserwerte unverändert OK. Gefüttert wird auch eher deutlich weniger als noch im Sommer und Fische sind es auch weniger.... 

Im Sommer hatte ich praktisch keine bis sehr wenige Fadenalgen und das obwohl der Teich eigentlich im Sommer voll in der Sonne liegt. Nun ist die Sonne deutlich weniger weil der Schatten vom Haus ja länger geworden ist und ihn nun beschattet.


----------



## Michael H (18. Sep. 2015)

Hallo

Vielleicht ist es ja doch das ( zuviel ) Futter . Meine Fressen jetzt auch deutlich wenig wie im Sommer .
War immer alles Ratz Fatz weg ( 2 Hände voll ) , nun gibt es noch 1 Hand voll und selbst das liegt 15 Minute auf dem Wasser bis alles komplett weg ist .


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (18. Sep. 2015)

Seit gut 2 Wochen nur noch ein paar im Bach.
Im Teich selber alle weg.


----------



## Petta (19. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,
ich hatte Fadenalgen ohne Ende,immer wieder mit
Klobürste  abgefischt 
Jetzt habe ich schon seit Wochen Ruhe!


----------



## lotta (19. Sep. 2015)

Zu dieser Jahreszeit,
gibt es auch bei mir im Teich keinerlei Algen mehr.


----------



## mariohbs (19. Sep. 2015)

Mhm.... mein Teich ist schon komisch. Erst wurde er nach der Erstbefüllung nicht grün - also diese erste Algenblüte ist mal ausgeblieben. Dafür habe ich jetzt die Algen, wo sie bei euch weg sind. Irgendwas mach ich oder mein Teich wohl falsch


----------



## wander-falke (19. Sep. 2015)

Hallo ,

Komplattwasserwechsel ( + 5% altes Teichwasser in 2 IBC ) Anfang Juni '15 wegen Umbau.
Danach begannen die Fadenalgen an den Steinen wieder zu wachsen.
Seit ich Mitte Juli '15 einen Mörtelkübel mit __ Hornkraut in den Teich gekippt habe, wachsen keine Fadenalgen mehr.

Dafür hab ich Schwarzalgen ?????
(Wasser fast schwarz, mit Schwebalgen)


----------



## mitch (19. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

Schwebalgen sind zur Zeit unbekannt, mal sehen wie das im neuen Teich wird - aber erst muss der ja mal voll sein.


----------



## Deuned (6. Okt. 2015)

Mein Teichwasser ist,wie im ganzen Sommer,glasklar und das ohne jeglich Technik,allerdings mit viel __ Hornkraut,kräftiger Seerose und glänzendem __ Laichkraut.
Letzteres hat die Wachstumsphase für dieses Jahr wohl beendet,Blätter werden braun und sterben ab.
Ob das der Grund für die Algenbildung ist,erschließt sich mir nicht so recht.Aber an der Teichfolie und im Hornkraut bildet sich doch ein kleiner ,flauschiger Algenbewuchs.
Verstehen kann ich es nicht,denn jetzt ist der Teich fast komplett ohne Sonnenbescheinung,durch den niedrigeren Sonnenstand.Gefüttert wird schon seit Wochen nur nur extrem selten und die Wassertemperatur beträgt 11,3 Grad.


----------



## Ida17 (6. Okt. 2015)

Hi!

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem wie du, mariohbs! 
Ganz erklären kann ich es mir nicht, "plötzlich" waren die Fadenalgen da, Wasser ist glasklar und die Lieben bekommen alle 2-3 Tage nicht mal eine Handvoll?! 
Auch wenn es "nur" Pflanzen sind, sie verstopfen mir meine Pumpe! Zeit denen mal Einhalt zu gebieten!


----------



## Truthahn (31. Okt. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
habe gerade die Beiträge über die Fadenalgen gelesen, mir ergeht es genauso, Wasser glasklar, Wasserwerte mit Tröpfchentest im grünen Bereich
aber Fadenalgen die jetzt immer noch am wachsen sind bringen mich zur Verzweiflung.
Ich frage mich was kann ich noch tun, am Anfang habe ich mir gedacht nicht schon wieder Chemie in den Teich, vielleicht war das ein Fehler denn jetzt bekomme ich die Sache nicht mehr in den Griff.
Dazu sagen muss mein Teich steht den ganzen Tag in der vollen Sonne, Beschatten geht leider nicht.

Habe es mit Fadenalgenfrei F (flüssig) versucht keine Reaktion nach Rücksprache mit dem Lieferant wurde mir dann kostenfrei das gleiche Mittel als Pulver (soll wohl gezielter wirken) zugesand. Dieses habe ich aber bisher noch nicht probiert da ich mich frage lasse ich es so bis im Frühjahr oder wende ich es jetzt noch an.

Was ist wenn ich im Frühjahr einen Wasserwechsel durchführe ? Tausche ich dann komplett ? Aber ich befürchte das ich damit nicht das Übel löse ich müsste ja dann alle Steine schrubben und und und !

Zuerst dachte ich es ist halt Natur aber mitlerweile ist es die Pest !

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einige Tipps.

Gruß Michael


----------



## troll20 (31. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Michael, 
geh doch mal den Ursachen auf den Grund.  Denn Algen oder auch Pflanzen benötigen zum wachsen nicht nur Licht und Wasser.


----------



## Ida17 (31. Okt. 2015)

Ich habe mal den "Fehler" gemacht meine Seerose (trotzdem kaputt gegangen) am Anfang zu düngen mit Flüssig Dünger. Lange Zeit ist nichts passiert, aber so ein Dünger verschwindet ja auch nicht über Nacht?! An für sich habe ich viele Pflanzen im Teich nur leider keine Unterwasserpflanzen, die die am meisten Nährstoffe ziehen werden sofort vernascht!


----------



## Michael H (31. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Als Klar-Wasser-Freak ( wie ich letztens Beschimpft wurde = Koi Teich mit Steilen Wänden und ohne Pflanzen ) haste mit den Fadenalgen nicht so das Problem . Muß die eigentlich suchen bei mir im Teich . Dafür hab ich die im Pflanzen Becken , aber da können die sich ruhig Bermehren .


----------



## troll20 (31. Okt. 2015)

Also Michael, wenn du das als Beschimpfung empfindest, ich würde das als Kompliment annehmen 
Zurück zum Thema, @Truthahn Michael, wie schaut denn deine Filterung aus. Anscheinend werden da noch nicht genug Nährstoffe abgebaut oder aber es kommen unnötige in den Teich zB weil die Kapilarsperre nicht mehr iO ist.


----------



## Sternenstaub (31. Okt. 2015)

Hi Michael,
also steile Wände hab ich auch im Teich aber seit die Pumpe aus ist fangen die Algen an zu sprießen zwar noch verhalten aber Tendenz steigend. Im Pflanzenfilter hab ich zwei verschiedene Arten von Algen zum einen die ordinären Fadenalgen und zum anderenorts eine Art Fadenalgen die sehr schleimig und beinahe schwarz sind ekelhaft und nicht einzudämmen werden auch laufend abgefischt hilft aber nicht wirklich. Die Fische bekommen seit drei Wochen nichts mehr zu fressen.


----------



## juerg_we (31. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,
also seit ca 4 wochen habe ich klares wasser ,wie bei michael auch habe ich keine einzige fadenalge(wäre mir lieber)
aber das wasser war den ganzen sommer über leider grün(sicht so um die 50-70cm),als es dann nicht mehr so warm war 
isr die sichttiefe immer von tag zu tag mehr geworden,der trommler lief(wegen des sch... biofilm) alle 10 min,jetzt bin ich mit der spülung bei 30-40min,
solange es nicht friert lass ich den filter laufen. vor 1 jahr war das wasser um diese zeit grass grün.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Nov. 2015)

Morgen
Die Bilder sind von Heute 1.11. und so schön können Algen jetzt noch sein mein Wasser im Bachlauf glassklar


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2015)

In den Flachzonen habe ich jetzt Fadenalgen, die sich an der Folie festkrallen . 
Die lassen sich kaum abziehen, und das Wasser ist soooooo kalt 
Teilweise fangen sie an schleimig zu werden.


----------



## Deuned (1. Nov. 2015)

Das ist leider bei mir ebenso.Die Algen scheinen an der Folie zu "kleben" und sind auch mit der Fadenalgenbürste nicht zu entfernen


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Nov. 2015)

Nun Ja Algen
Ich bin mit meinen Algen zufrieden es könnte schlimmer kommen


----------



## Ida17 (2. Nov. 2015)

Zum Beispiel regnen


----------



## Truthahn (2. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,
ja was jetzt bei meinem Wasser bzw. Teich nicht stimmt, bin ich mit den Antworten noch nicht weiter gekommen.
Habe jetzt da nächste Problem, passt aber hier nicht hin werde mal die passende Rubrik suchen und schreiben.

Wie messt ihr denn eure Wasserwerte bzw wo lasst ihr diese messen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Nov. 2015)

Truthahn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja was jetzt bei meinem Wasser bzw. Teich nicht stimmt, bin ich mit den Antworten noch nicht weiter gekommen.
> Habe jetzt da nächste Problem, passt aber hier nicht hin werde mal die passende Rubrik suchen und schreiben.
> 
> Wie messt ihr denn eure Wasserwerte bzw. wo lasst ihr diese messen.


Was möchtest du den Messen. 
Gibt so Trüpfchentest im Koffer zu kaufen. Dann gibt es auch so Meßstreifen  für die grobe Übersicht, welche man nur ins Wasser halten muss. Dann gibt es einige Zooläden die ggf. mal für dich messen.
Dann gibt es ein Wasserprüflabor in Bielefeld. Kostet einiges.


----------



## Michael H (6. Nov. 2015)

Hallo

Hier mal ein paar Aktuelle Bilder von meinem kleinen Algenteppich ( 3-4cm ) auf der Folie . Ansonsten ist der Teich Klar ..


----------



## Patrick K (6. Nov. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> wie schaut denn deine Filterung aus. Anscheinend werden da noch nicht genug Nährstoffe abgebaut




Ähm nur mal so ne Frage ,welche "Nährstoffe" sollen den eure normalen Filteranlagen abbauen ,es sind ausschliesslich die Algen die Nährstoffe in grossem Maße aufnehmen und wenn man diese entfernt ,entfernt man auch die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich ,klar Pflanzen nehmen auch Nährstoffe auf ,aber leider sehr viel weniger als die Algen

Fazit seit froh das es ALGEN gibt und wenn ihr Fadenalgen habt um so besser

Ich hab meine Algen durch grosszügige Wasser wechsel ersetzt (ca. 25% alle 14 Tage) , Sichttiefe Grund , reicht mir , weiter kann ich eh nicht schauen

salve Patrick


----------



## troll20 (6. Nov. 2015)

Sorry Patrick, du hast natürlich recht. Es sollte heißen :
Was für eine Filterung hast du in der die noch ungelösten Nährstoffe dem Wasser entzogen werden. 
Wie Blätter und Kot


----------



## juerg_we (7. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,
also bei mir sieht es momentan bei 18 grad so aus ,leider keine einzige fadenalge(wäre mir lieber)
sicht ,bis zum grund,wasser leicht bräunich
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Petta (7. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit Algen.Im Frühsommer war es ganz doll,aber dann griff der neue Filter(Oase Biotec Screenmatic mit 36ger Bitron ) und ich hatte und habe keinerlei Probleme mehr mit Algen


----------



## Peter S (7. Nov. 2015)

Moin Moin
Am Anfang wurde ich belächelt über die Art und Weise wie ich meinen Teich aufgebaut habe. Jetzt nach einigen Jahren kann ich nur sagen: Es müssen sehr viele Pflanzen im Teich sein um den Phosphatabbau zu beschleunigen. Meine Lösung zu diesem Problem: Das Wasser wird vom Trommler durch die Biokammer in den Pflanzenteich befördert. Hier sind Unmengen an Unterwasserpflanzen und andere Pflanzen wie die Schwanenhalsblume und natürlich __ Hechtkraut. Der Pflanzenteil ist durch ein Netz vom Koiteich getrennt. Der Koiteich hat wenig Fadenalgen. Die sind im Pfanzenteil und ernähren sich dort. Leider muss ich den Teil durch ein Netz abtrennen weil meine Fischis sonnst alles fressen würden. Das gefilterte Wasser aus dem Pflanzenteil wird durch das Netz in den Koiteich befördert.


----------



## wander-falke (7. Nov. 2015)

Nabend.
Habe Sicht bis Grund. (1,60m)
Ich denke das ist nicht mein "neuer Filter", der noch nicht filtert, sondern eher die Jahreszeit, in der es kühler wird und sich alle Pflanzen reduzieren.
Ein jährliches Schauspiel.


----------



## Deuned (16. Jan. 2016)

Die Wassertemperatur beträgt noch immer + 7 Grad und die Fadenalgen wachsen im abgesunkenen rauhen __ Hornkraut sehr gut.Das Wasser ist kristallklar(Teich ist ohne Technik)


----------



## juerg_we (17. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,
bei mir ist der teich jetzt zugefrohren ,da ich noch bis vor 2 wochen gefüttert habe aber schon seit 5 wochen der filter aus ist ,ist meine sicht leider nicht mehr so gut,
bevor er zufrohr hatte ich ca 1m verschwommene sicht.(nicht mehr klar)
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## StefanRP (10. Feb. 2016)

Bei mir leuchten die Armleuchteralgen regelrecht unterwasser.

 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Feb. 2016)

Na, da brauchst du ja Nachts kein Licht am Teich!


----------



## juerg_we (10. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,
leider ist bei mir momentan das wasser grass grün ,sicht gute 20cm,filter noch aus und ich wess nicht wann ich ihn anschmeißen soll,
was denkt ihr ,wird es in der pfalz noch mal winter(bitte in die glaskugel schauenlol),wann soll der filter wieder angeschmissen werden??
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## xXNer0Xx (10. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Jürgen,

wie ich das sehe bekommen wir im raum Westerwald noch mal ein "bisschen" winter die nächsten tage/wochen bis zu -3 Grad


----------



## troll20 (10. Feb. 2016)

juerg_we schrieb:


> (bitte in die glaskugel schauen


Sorry Jürgen, geht nicht, ist seit 1726 in Reparatur wann sie fertig sind können sie nicht sagen


----------



## samorai (10. Feb. 2016)

Dann oute ich mich mal! 
Der Teich sieht noch ansehnlich aus, die Algen stecken wahrscheinlich schon in den Startlöchern, aber bis jetzt scheint es noch zu gehen.
    
Heute lief mal die Pumpe mit Skimmer, ohne Filter, um den "Sud" der vergangenen Stürme heraus zu holen.
Hier mal die "Halde"!


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Feb. 2016)

Ich habe bis jetzt nur ein paar spärliche Fadenalgen im Filtergraben. Im Schwimmteich keine Algen. nur eine dünne Schicht hellgrüner Mulm.

Aber bei mir kacken ja auch keine Fische rein.


----------



## StefanRP (10. Feb. 2016)

Ich betreibe den Teich seit 2012 (Bj) und bisher auf jegliche Technik verzichtet. Ich muss dazu sagen, auf den Besatz an Fischen habe ich ebenfalls verzichtet. Dafür habe ich ordentlichen Blättereintrag übers Jahr hinweg, weil direkt an den Teich 10 Pappeln angrenzen.


----------



## fiseloer (12. Feb. 2016)

Darf ich mal kurz OT?

Fadenalgen kenne ich, wie aber nennt man die Dinger, die lange Fäden ziehen und sich bei Berührung mit dem Kescher wie Pusteblumen in alle Winde zerstreuen?


----------



## mariohbs (22. Feb. 2016)

Ich vermute mal, dass es sich dabei um Schleimalgen handelt. Glaub zumindest das die so hießen


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Feb. 2016)

Meint ihr dieses Zeug?

https://www.google.de/search?hl=de&...2.0..2..0...1.1.64.img..0.12.1069.6ua330NEoG0


----------



## mariohbs (22. Feb. 2016)

Also ich zumindest ja, aber bevor es so krass aussieht wie auf den Bildern dort ist es ein feiner Mulm den man aber nicht wirklich mit dem Kächer bekommt. Man muss da ganz ganz ganz langsam ran....  Ich habs das letzte mal zum Skimmer gewedelt und den das Aufsammeln überlassen


----------



## samorai (22. Feb. 2016)

Ich weiß schon genau damit sich Schwebealgen nach dem Winter bilden werden.
Und das finde gar nicht so schlecht für die Fische, der natürliche "Koktail" kommt den Fischen sehr zu gute. Später wenn die höheren Pflanzen wachsen und gefiltert wird, gehen sie von selbst wieder weg, aber für den Übergang Winter / Frühling ist es genau die richtige "Nahrung".


----------



## Micha61 (23. Feb. 2016)

Moin,

um mal bei der Überschrift zu bleiben:
Nicht`s, absolut keine Algen, selbst der sonst übliche Algenteppich an den Wänden, wurde von den __ Wimpelkarpfen, restlos abgeweidet.
Sieht nun, Sch... aus, die nackschen Wände.

LG Micha


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Feb. 2016)

unser Teich ist ebenfalls total klar, selbst UW-Pflanzen haben keinerlei Algenbelag....
Pumpen sind abgeschaltet, Fische und __ Frösche noch nicht zu sehen....


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Feb. 2016)

Hallo!

Seit gestern kann ich beobachten, das sich im abgesetzten Mulm am Teichboden kleine Gasblasen bilden. Nach und nach steigen die ersten Mulmfladen auf.
Ich vermute das sich durch die langsam ansteigende Wassertemperarur Faulgase im Mulm bilden. Wenn das Wetter am Samatag passt werde ich den Mulm mal absaugen.


----------



## muh.gp (25. Feb. 2016)

Mein Wasser ist klar und auch algentechnisch habe ich nur einen leichten Flaum an den Wänden. Um den kümmern sich aber die Fische. Da ich momentan weniger füttere, als die gerne hätten, wird fleißig abgegrast. Ab dem Wochenende wird die stärkere Pumpe wieder angeworfen und da hängt die UVC dran. Ich hoffe, dass ich die Algen mit diesen beiden Maßnahmen in Grenzen halten kann.


----------



## Micha61 (25. Feb. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> nur einen leichten Flaum an den Wänden.


sei doch froh, das er da ist


----------



## muh.gp (25. Feb. 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> sei doch froh, das er da ist



Ich bin auch weit davon entfernt mich zu beschweren...


----------



## wander-falke (25. Feb. 2016)

Ich habe seit etwa einer Woche mein neues SchwerkraftFilterkammerBodenfilterLuftheberBachlaufZurückfließindenTeichSystem am laufen.

Yeahhh,
hatte noch nie so klare Suppe im Teich. Ich sehe den __ Barsch und meine Pflanzen am Grund, ( 1,6m)

PS, Ja ich bin mir bewusst dass es noch nicht warm genug für die Algenblüte im Teich ist.
Aber nehmt mir jetzt bitte nicht die Vorfreude auf mein System.......


----------



## Micha61 (26. Feb. 2016)

Moin Andi,



wander-falke schrieb:


> SchwerkraftFilterkammerBodenfilterLuftheberBachlaufZurückfließindenTeichSystem


boah, mach mal nen Foddo !



wander-falke schrieb:


> Aber nehmt mir jetzt bitte nicht die Vorfreude auf mein System.......


machen wir nicht !!!!!
Gutes Gelingen !

LG Micha


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Feb. 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> SchwerkraftFilterkammerBodenfilterLuftheberBachlaufZurückfließindenTeichSystem am laufen


Hallo
 Habe das auch so in etwa aufgebaut und bin auch bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit
kannst das Bitte mit Fotos mal zeigen vielleicht habe ich ja noch was vergessen bei mir 






wander-falke schrieb:


> Vorfreude auf mein System.......



Mache ich nicht


----------



## troll20 (26. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> kannst das Bitte mit Fotos mal zeigen vielleicht habe ich ja noch was vergessen bei mir





Micha61 schrieb:


> boah, mach mal nen Foddo !


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/members/wander-falke.4737/
oder aber in seiner Signatur


----------



## mariohbs (26. Feb. 2016)

Tja was soll ich sagen - das letzte Mal als ich es sah war das Wasser noch Klar und ich konnte bis auf den Grund schaun. Allerdings sind alle Pflanzen von Fadenalgen gekapert - davon sind also genug da. 

Da der Teich zwischenzeitlich wieder eine Eisschicht hat, weis ich nicht wie es sich weiterentwickelt


----------



## Micha61 (27. Feb. 2016)

Danke Rene


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Feb. 2016)

Hi,

bei mir sind bisher weder im großen Teich noch dem Amphibientümpel sichtbare Algen auszumachen (im großen kann ich z.Z bis zum Boden in 1,6m Tiefe gucken da noch keiner der "Buddelfische" am Bodenumgraben ist)

Fadenalgenalgen sind immer noch in dem großen Gießwasserbottich vorhanden (da wo letztes Jahr Milchprodukte als angeblicher super Algenvernichter eingerührt wurden)

MfG Frank


----------



## toschbaer (27. Feb. 2016)

Frank,
 du sollst rechst rühren!


----------



## wander-falke (27. Feb. 2016)

@toschbaer


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> da wo letztes Jahr Milchprodukte


Wenn das aber linksdrehender Joghurt war darf er nicht rechts rühren,........


----------



## xXNer0Xx (27. Feb. 2016)

Bei mir sind zurzeit sogar schon die "Bösen" Schwebealgen am kommen sichttiefe nur noch so 30cm 
Bin schon kurz davor die UVC anzu machen... aber weiß nicht ob das so gut ist bei der Temp und allgemein für die Biologie...


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Feb. 2016)

Meine Vallis sind voller Algen. Ich hoffe das dieses Jahr endlich mal ein paar __ Frösche, besser __ Kröten bei mir im Teich ab laichen. Teich ist ja jetzt im dritten Jahr.


----------



## dizzzi (27. Feb. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Meine Vallis sind voller Algen. Ich hoffe das dieses Jahr endlich mal ein paar __ Frösche, besser __ Kröten bei mir im Teich ab laichen. Teich ist ja jetzt im dritten Jahr.


Hi Totto,

wieso sind Kröten besser? Die Quaken doch, oder bin ich auf dem falschen Trip?
Ich dachte immer, dass die mir in Bio folgendes mit auf den Lebensweg mitgegeben hätten:
1.) Kröten krabeln und quaken.
2.)Frösche springen und können nur ganz leise Geräuche von sich geben.

LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (27. Feb. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Mein Wasser ist klar und auch algentechnisch habe ich nur einen leichten Flaum an den Wänden. Um den kümmern sich aber die Fische.


Ist bei mir genauso...
LG

Udo


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Feb. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> wieso sind __ Kröten besser? Die Quaken doch, oder bin ich auf dem falschen Trip?
> Ich dachte immer, dass die mir in Bio folgendes mit auf den Lebensweg mitgegeben hätten:
> 1.) Kröten krabeln und quaken.
> 2.)__ Frösche springen und können nur ganz leise Geräuche von sich geben.


Falsch.
Kröten krabeln undkönnen nur ganz leise Geräuche von sich gebe.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTT5Yu-P_IY_


Frösche springen und machen Konzerte. Ziemlich laut und je nach Sorte in einer anderen Ton Art.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk72XC-Oa8o_


Löwenzahn Frosch in gedenken an Peter Lustig




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX2gP9Hzgaw_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JV0PzrWT3s_

Kröten aber besonders, weil die Fische die Krötenquappen nicht so gerne Fressen.


----------



## dizzzi (27. Feb. 2016)

Na dann kann ich mich aber auf ein Konzert im Frühling einstellen. Bisher haben die __ Frösche noch nie einen Ton von sich gegeben...


----------



## mitch (27. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,

noch ist die Bodensicht ganz gut (1,5 m) aber es sind auch ein paar (Faden?)Algen zu sehen

  

der weiße Goldi hat sich mal unter der Abdeckung hervorgetaut - es war ein recht warmer, sonniger Tag 12°C


----------



## juerg_we (28. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,
also mit sicht kann ich auch dienen,aber keine 1.5m sondern mit 0
das grüne ist der teich ,nein kein golfrasen
bin mal gespannt ob das dieses jahr was wird mit der sicht,aber egal hauptsache den fischen geht es gut,bis jetzt gott sei dank ,keine verluste.
und ich kämpfe weiter um klares wasser (ohne chemie)
aloahe 
Jürgen


----------



## juerg_we (28. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,
noch ein kleiner nachtrag,
nicht eine fadenalge in sicht,(wäre mir lieber)


----------



## dizzzi (28. Feb. 2016)

Hi Folks,

was sagt ihr zu so einer Aussage?
*******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
Die meisten Gartenteiche verfügen über eine starke UVC-Leistung. Die Firma XXX hat hier Studien betrieben, die gezeigt haben, dass sich bei einer teilweisen Abschaltung der Algenwuchs um bis zu 50 % reduziert. Schaltet man tagsüber das UVC-Gerät aus, wirkt sich dies sehr positiv aus. Hier gilt es aber zu beobachten, ob dies nicht zu Lasten eines Auftretens von Schwebealgen geht. Dies muss man aber über einen längeren Zeitraum austesten´.
*******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht? Der Algenwuchs wird reduziert, wenn ich das UVC-Gerät teilweise abschalte????
Ich dachte eigentlich, dass das UVC-Gerät die Algen bekämpft, wenn es angeschaltet ist.
Habe ich einen Denkfehler?

LG

Udo


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Feb. 2016)

Hallo
Nun Gestern mal den Beutel das erste mal nach 6 Wochen entleert  
Der Inhalt  
das Leben am Beutel 
Nun auch im Winter Lebt der Teich


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Feb. 2016)

Hi Udo!

Also ich hab mal gelesen die UVC Röhre sollte man nicht so oft ein- und ausschalten, das würde die Lebensdauer der Röhre verringern. Kannst du vielleicht mal einen Link zu der Studie einstellen? Wäre bestimmt interessant.


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Feb. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich, dass das UVC-Gerät die Algen bekämpft, wenn es angeschaltet ist.


Ja Udo
Da hast Recht den wenn es aus ist kann es ja nichts mehr Schädigen das UV Licht


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal gelesen die UVC Röhre sollte man nicht so oft ein- und ausschalten


ja allgemeine Meinung
Bei einem bekannten Hersteller Arbeitet ein Bekannter
der hat gesagt das war Damals so
bei den Heutigen Gasen in der Röhre wäre das besser 
und das würde kaum noch spürbar sein


----------



## mitch (28. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,

hier ist mal was _historisches_ zum Thema UVC https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/einschaltdauer-uv-lampe.5741/


----------



## mitch (28. Feb. 2016)

da hätte ich auch noch ein paar links zum Thema UVC

http://www.teich.de/Teich-Wasser-Vorklaerer-UVC-Vorklaergeraet-Lampe-Lampen-Ersatzlampe-Ersatzlampen
https://www.teich-filter.de/bauanleitung/welche-uvc-lampe-fuer-teich.html
http://www.teich-filter.eu/teich-blog/richtiger-umgang-mit-uvc-lampen.html


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Feb. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> was sagt ihr zu so einer Aussage?
> *******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
> ...



Hi Udo,

viele Leute glauben ja auch immer noch das ne UV-Lampe am Filtereinlauf auch gegen Fadenalgen und andere substratgebundene Algenwatten hilft

daher wohl die Beobachtung das das abschalten eventuell zu erhöhtem auftreten von Schwebealgen führen kann (denn nur diese Algen werden ja von den UV-Strahlen zerstört)

Schwebealgen sind aber halt auch sehr starke Konkurenten von Fadenalgen und Co

MfG Frank


----------



## lollo (28. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> UVC Röhre sollte man nicht so oft ein- und ausschalten, das würde die Lebensdauer der Röhre verringern.


Hallo,

genau so ist es. UVC Lampen gehören genau wie Leuchtstofflampen und Energiesparlampen (kompakte Leuchtstofflampe) zu den Gasentladungslampen.
Beim Einschalten wird eine hohe Zündspannung erzeugt (ca.1000 V) 

Das in verschiedenen neueren Lampen befindlichen Amalgan hat nichts mit der Lebensdauer einer Lampe zu tun, sondern ersetzt das in Gasentladungslampen
befindlichliche gefährliche Quecksilber. Amalganlampen bringen aber nicht am Anfang nach dem Einschalten ihre volle Leistung, um so kälter die Umgebungsthemperatur,
um so länger dauert die Zeit bis zu vollen Leistung.


----------



## dizzzi (28. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hi Udo!
> 
> Also ich hab mal gelesen die UVC Röhre sollte man nicht so oft ein- und ausschalten, das würde die Lebensdauer der Röhre verringern. Kannst du vielleicht mal einen Link zu der Studie einstellen? Wäre bestimmt interessant.


Da war leider kein Link dabei. Das war nur so in einem Text, wo dann am Ende ein paar Produkte erwähnt wurden, mit dem man dann den Fadenalgen zu Leibe rücken kann.

LG

Udo


----------



## koiteich1 (28. Feb. 2016)

Wann macht man Uvc Lampen an ?
Wenn der Teich grün wird oder zu Keimreduzierung.
Im 1. Fall lässt man die doch dann eh so lange an bis die grüne Suppe bzw. die Schwebealgen weg sind.
Was würde es da nützen die UVC jeden Tag nur ein paar Stunden laufen zu lassen ?
Strom spart man damit nicht.
bei der Keimreduzierung ist auch Dauerbetrieb angesagt.
Ein Arbeitskollege dachte auch als er Schwebealgen hatte er müsse seine UVC täglich nur 4 Stunden laufen lassen und nach 7 Tage wäre das Wasser wieder normal bei weniger Stromverbrauch !!
7 Tage mal 4 = 28 Stunde.
Da hätte er auch die UVC 2 Tage lang durchlaufen lassen können mit dem selben Ergebnis und die Röhre wird geschont.
Sollte ich bei mir Schwebealgen bemerken mach ich die UVC für 3-4 tage an (  Je nach Notwendigkeit)und gut ist.


----------



## mkburg (29. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,

bei haben die Schwebalgen zugenommen, bis zum Grund 1,50 m kann ich nicht mehr sehen. Gefüttert habe ich nicht im Winter, der Teich war auch immer recht kalt um die 4 °C.
Gestern habe ich nun auf Dauer wieder die Tauch UVC wieder eingebaut und an gemacht. Da aktuell nur mit 2,5 m³/h gepumpt wird, dauert es wohl etwas länger bis der Teich  (35 m³) klarer wird.

Michael


----------



## wander-falke (2. März 2016)

Klar. Bis auf den Grund (1,6m)


----------



## trampelkraut (6. März 2016)

Morgen!

Im Schwimmtteich ist alles sauber und ok. Im Filtergraben haben sich über den Winter Fadenalgennester um die Pflanzen entwickelt, siehe Bilder.
Sollte ich sie entfernen oder belassen?


----------



## wander-falke (6. März 2016)

Bei mir im Bachlauf wachsn auch fleisig die Fadenalgen,
Ich lasse sie ( bis ich sehe ob sie überhand nehemen), denn meiner nach sind sie Nahrungskonkurent zu Schwebalgen und Feinfilter in einem.


----------



## 4711LIMA (6. März 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Sollte ich sie entfernen oder belassen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 159912 Anhang anzeigen 159913 Anhang anzeigen 159914 Anhang anzeigen 159915 Anhang anzeigen 159916



Hallo Roland, ich würd die Algen erst mal lassen. Erstens sparst Arbeit, so warm ist's ja draußen noch nicht dass man da schon rumturnen muss. Zum Zweiten denke ich, dass halt jetzt zuerst die Algen wachsen und etwas später kommt der Rest von unseren lieben Pflanzen - dann kommt die Sache sozusagen natürlich ins Gleichgewicht. Passiert das nicht, kann man immer noch Aktion scharf machen.


----------



## Hoffmann Andreas (6. März 2016)

Hallöchen 
Ich habe im laufe der letzten Wochen immer mehr Algen im Teich. Sie wuchern förmlich 
ich fütter seid 4 Monaten nicht mehr und der filter läuft auf 50%
das Wasser ist klar bis auf dem Boden aber rundherum übernehmen die Algen die überhand
kann man jetzt schon was dagegen machen ?


----------



## sugger1234 (6. März 2016)

ich fahr mit dem Kescher durch und fisch sie ab


----------



## koiteich1 (6. März 2016)

Hi Andreas

Nimm eine Klobürste mach die an einen langen Stiel und dann drehen und schon bist du die Algen los


----------



## Hoffmann Andreas (6. März 2016)

die sind richtig festgewachsen an töpfen, steinen und allem was gerade drunter ist


----------



## trampelkraut (6. März 2016)

Nimm trotzdem die Klobürste, das geht am besten.


----------



## samorai (6. März 2016)

Nehme mal an einer Stelle (1m² oder 2m²) den Kies her raus und beobachte mal.In kürze wird sich da ein Biofilm aufbauen der nicht durch saugen oder abkärchern zerstört werden sollte
Zwischen den einzelnen Kieselsteinen hält sich der Schmodder sehr gut, das ruft die Algen auf den Plan.


----------



## wander-falke (6. März 2016)

Nappend,

Hallo Ron,


samorai schrieb:


> Nehme mal an einer Stelle (1m² oder 2m²) den Kies her raus und beobachte mal.


haben die F-Algen vorlieben?

Bei mir ist z.B der alte Kies im Bacheinlauf sauber.

Die F-Algen wachsen bei mir an jungen, bzw neu eingesetzten Pflanzen, denn dort dürften noch die UR-Algen mit eingesetzt worden sein.
Da ich letztes Jahr alles rausgeworfen habe habe ich auch keine ALT-Stellen (Steine, Wand, Töpfe) an denen die Algen wachsen



koiteich1 schrieb:


> Nimm eine Klobürste mach die an einen langen Stiel und dann drehen und schon bist du die Algen los



Wenn der lange Stiel max. dem Bohrfutter deines Akkuschraubers entspricht, dann kannste "drehen lassen"

Ich machs mit Akkuschrauber und einem verlängertem Flaschenputzer, bzw wenn sie schon lang sind mit einem geriffelten Stahlstab.......


----------



## Ida17 (7. März 2016)

Gewieft Andreas!  

Die Algen sind bei mir leider nicht mehr zu stoppen, entweder lästige Fadenalgen oder diese "Algenpolster" die im Nu verwirbeln wenn man auch nur in die Nähe kommt. 
Es soll Frühling werden, damit der Filter zum Einsatz kommen kann! Später kommen ein paar Bilder, die Brühe lässt sich nur schwer ertragen


----------



## S.Reiner (7. März 2016)

Hallo
Ich habe seit 5 Jahren den Filter an UVC auch
mein Wasser ist Klar aber Algen habe ich auch
Schwebe Algen macht das UVC platt
aber was an der Folie wächst bleibt dran das erledigen die Koi mit Sicherheit Algensalat halt 


Ida17 schrieb:


> die Brühe lässt sich nur schwer ertragen



Das wird schon etwas warten und alles wird gut
oder Stinkt dein Wasser dann ist handeln angesagt


----------



## Ida17 (7. März 2016)

Ne muffen tut's nicht, wer mag probieren, sehr probiotisch? 
Fastenzeit für Koi, es gibt nur Salat!


----------



## krallowa (7. März 2016)

@Ida17,

warum lässt du deinen Filter nicht zur Grobabscheidung laufen?
Zumindest die aufgewirbelten Algenpolster kann man schon vorsorglich aus dem Teich holen.
Mein Filter läuft jetzt etwas reduziert seit Mitte Januar und ich wirbel regelmäßig den Dreck auf um ihn zur Pumpe zu treiben.
Schon ordentlich was in den Matten, aber lieber da als im Teich.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Ida17 (7. März 2016)

Hi Ralf,

den Druckfilter kann ich nicht drosseln. Damit die Fische ihre Ruhe haben wurde er ausgestellt, das einzige was läuft ist die Membranpumpe. 
Naja ist mein erster Winter, der zieht sich allerdings wie Hechtsuppe  
Gefüttert wird auch nicht, klägliche Versuche endetem mit dem Abkäschern des Futters  
Ich muss zuegeben, ich bin zweifellos auch etwas verunsichert weil es so unterschiedliche Meinungen zu diesem Thema "Filtern im Winter" gibt


----------



## minimuelli (7. März 2016)

Hallo,

bei mir ist alles TipTop. 

Keine Algen und klare Sicht bis auf dem Boden ( ca. 2 m). 
Mein Filter läuft das ganze Jahr mit voller Kraft. UVC ist und bleibt noch eine ganze Zeit aus. 

Die Teichabdeckung habe ich am letzten WE bereits entfernt. Die Kois sind schon rel. aktiv. 

Gruß 
Lars


----------



## Micha61 (7. März 2016)

Hallo Ida,



Ida17 schrieb:


> weil es so unterschiedliche Meinungen zu diesem Thema "Filtern im Winter" gibt


jeder Teich, hat unterschiedliche Vorraussetzungen !!!



Ida17 schrieb:


> ich bin zweifellos auch etwas verunsichert


kann ich gut nachvollziehen, mir ging es ebenso!

Ich kann Dir nur unbedingt anraten, gieb die Koi ab !!!!
Das wird nicht`s, mit Deinem Filter und bei der Teichgröße und der Teichtiefe !!!!!!!

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber zum Wohle der Koi, musst  Du dies machen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LG Micha


----------



## Andre 69 (7. März 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Gefüttert wird auch nicht, klägliche Versuche endetem mit dem Abkäschern des Futters


Hallo Ida ?
Wie'n das ? Ist Winterfutter nicht immer Sinkfutter ? Das wird dann mit dem Abkeschern schwierig  wenn's am Boden liegt ! Vielleicht das falsche Futter ?
Hallo Lars
Winterabdeckung schon runter ! Nicht a'biss'l früh ?


----------



## Micha61 (7. März 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Winterabdeckung schon runter ! Nicht a'biss'l früh ?


kommt auf die Witterungs/Wohnlage drauf an, Filter/Teich isoliert?
Wenn`s  klappt, warum nicht, sind halt Erfahrungen im laufe der letzten Jahre.


----------



## koiteich1 (7. März 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallo Ida ?
> Wie'n das ? Ist Winterfutter nicht immer Sinkfutter ? Das wird dann mit dem Abkeschern schwierig  wenn's am Boden liegt ! Vielleicht das falsche Futter ?
> Hallo Lars


Hi Andre
Da liegst du falsch denn es gibt auch schwimmendes Winterfutter.
Man gibt aber vorzugsweise im Winter Sinkfutter damit die Koi nicht noch mehr Reserven verbrauchen müssen indem sie das Futter von der Oberfläche fressen.
Ich füttere im Winter Saito Energy CS das ist ein halbsinkendes Futter.
Mach ich aus dem Grund da meine Paddler den ganzen Winter über ihre bahnen ziehen.

@Ida 17
Hör auf zu füttern solange dein Filter nicht läuft.


----------



## Andre 69 (7. März 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Da liegst du falsch


Hallo Armin 
Siehste , auch noch was dazu gelernt 
Aber ,genau das meinte ich ! Faule Fischi's , wollen sich nicht bewegen und das Futter muss bis ins Maul schwimmen 
@Micha
Hinter'm Vôlkerschlachtdenkmal , ist's doch bestimmt nicht viel wärmer !? Da hätt ich ja eher an eine Gegend mit FÖN  gedacht ! Bin dieses Jahr das erstemal mit Teichbällen unterwegs ,damit der Teich schneller in die Gänge kommt !


----------



## tosa (7. März 2016)

Nur mal ein Artikel zum sinkfutter....

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/en-flossanschlag-genuegt!.html


----------



## Petta (7. März 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Ich muss zuegeben, ich bin zweifellos auch etwas verunsichert



Hallo Ida,
wir stellen seit 13 Jahren jeden Winter Pumpe und Filter ab.Angestellt wird wieder bei 10° Teichtemperatur.
Es ist noch nie etwas passiert.
Wie ich gesehen habe haben wir ungefähr die gleiche Teichgrösse und wir haben von Anfang an auch Koi drin 2 Grosse und 2 Ghost seit ca.2 Jahren......es ist noch *NIE* etwas passiert und alle erfreuen
sich bester Gesundheit.
Dir und Deinen Fischen alles Gute       
PS: Algen sind zZ.keine,nur ein leichter Flaum an der Folie


----------



## minimuelli (7. März 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallo Lars
> Winterabdeckung schon runter ! Nicht a'biss'l früh ?


Hallo Andre,

meine Kois haben mich,in den Tagen vor entfernen der Abdeckung, so bettelnd angeguckt da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen. Also die Abdeckung zum Teil entfernt und gesehen das meine Teichbewohner schon ordentlich rumgepaddelt sind und sich zum Teil richtig gesonnt haben. Da habe ich es nicht wieder übers Herz gebracht, die "Lampe" wieder aus zu machen.

Das Wasser hatte am vergangenen Freitag eine Temperatur von 6 C. Gerade habe ich wieder gemessen, es sind immer noch 6 C

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Andre 69 (7. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Nur mal ein Artikel zum sinkfutter


Nur mal zum Abschluss ....
Man könnte mal was anderes zum fressen anbieten !
Soll jetzt heissen meine Fischi's sind krank , da sie sich nicht bewegen ? 
Ich denk mal eher , Sie reduzieren Ihre Bewegungen , durch die Temperaturen -- 
Energiehaushalt heißt das wohl !
Wenn man aber den Teich aufheizt hat dies mehrere Folgen ! ---Teichwettrüsten .
Steht übrigens auch im Link aktive Fischi's !


----------



## Andre 69 (7. März 2016)

minimuelli schrieb:


> es sind immer noch 6 C


Ich hab noch nicht mal dran gedacht was zu messen ! Hatte letzte Woche teilweise noch leicht Eis drauf !


----------



## Ida17 (7. März 2016)

Nabend! 

@Micha: die Koi sind noch sehr jung, abgegeben wird nicht da ich nächstes Jahr den Teich auf ca. 50.000l erweitern werde plus Pflanzfilter, Zusatzfilter und der ganze Zipp und Zapp  gefüttert wird auch nicht, ich habe lediglich den Versuch gestartet da sie nah an der Oberfläche waren weil es doch angenehm warm war zu dem Zeitpunkt  sobald die Temperaturen auch nachts nicht mehr stark sinken wird gefiltert was das Zeug hält, aber trotzdem darf man mal ein bisschen jammern über die grüne Hölle


----------



## Ida17 (7. März 2016)

@Andre: ich schätze mal, dass die Koi noch sehr wählerisch sind, echte Saubande. Aber bei dem ganzen Angebot an Futter wird man auch nicht schlau, meins ist jedenfalls kein Sinkfutter. Was macht man eigentlich bei Sinkfutter was nicht gefressen wird?


----------



## S.Reiner (7. März 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Ne muffen tut's nicht,



Nun das ist ja schon mal Gut 

Algen ab zu geben  
frisch aus dem Teich  
garantiert top Quali ohne Zusatz rein durch Fischkaka entstanden   ganze Schüssel
mit top Werkzeug rausgeholt  
meine Koi Lieben Grün 


Ida17 schrieb:


> nächstes Jahr den Teich auf ca. 50.000l erweitern



Das wird dann ein Koi Paradies bin schon auf deine Bilder( Bericht ) vom Bauen gespannt


----------



## Micha61 (8. März 2016)

Moin,



Ida17 schrieb:


> nächstes Jahr den Teich auf ca. 50.000l erweitern werde plus Pflanzfilter, Zusatzfilter und der ganze Zipp und Zapp


na das liest sich gutlike



Ida17 schrieb:


> die Koi sind noch sehr jung, abgegeben wird nicht


gut, das schaffen die dann diese Saison



Ida17 schrieb:


> dass die Koi noch sehr wählerisch sind,


ich hatte mal einen, der wollte absolut, keine lecker __ Würmer fressen



Ida17 schrieb:


> Was macht man eigentlich bei Sinkfutter was nicht gefressen wird?


per Hand aufsammeln
war`n Gag



Ida17 schrieb:


> aber trotzdem darf man mal ein bisschen jammern über die grüne Hölle


aber nur ein bisschen



S.Reiner schrieb:


> Algen ab zu geben





S.Reiner schrieb:


> frisch aus dem Teic


mach mal etwas Meersalz und Pfeffer dran, wenn`s schmeckt, kommen wir evtl. in`s Geschäft


LG Micha


----------



## Micha61 (8. März 2016)

Moin Andre,



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hinter'm Vôlkerschlachtdenkmal , ist's doch bestimmt nicht viel wärmer


leider
Aber woher weisst Du so genau, wo ich wohne?
Sind nämlich wirklich nur, 400 m bis zum Völki !



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Da hätt ich ja eher an eine Gegend mit FÖN  gedacht


ich doch auch!



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Bin dieses Jahr das erstemal mit Teichbällen unterwegs


hatte ich auch einen Winter, war nicht zufrieden damit.
Zum einen kaum Wirkung erzielt, zum anderen eine Gefahr für meine damaligen Katzen.
Eine von den bescheuerten Samtpfoten dachte wohl, ich hab das Becken zugeschüttet und ist auf die Bälle gesprungen
Zum Glück, wurde es noch rechtzeitig bemerkt.

LG Micha


----------



## Ida17 (8. März 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Das wird dann ein Koi Paradies bin schon auf deine Bilder( Bericht ) vom Bauen gespannt



Moin!

In meinem Fred "Jetzt will ich auch!" (unter Mein Teich und ich) habe ich bereits angefangen zu fachsimpeln  
Aber bevor ich hier den Fred zuschmeiße, back to the roots! 
Dein Algencocktail gefällt mir, schleimig schleimig!


----------



## koiteich1 (8. März 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Dein Algencocktail gefällt mir, schleimig schleimig!


 Sieht so ein bisschen aus wie ein zu dickflüssig gewordener _*Caipirinha*  _


----------



## Ida17 (8. März 2016)

Na Reiner, auf frischer Tat ertappt!


----------



## S.Reiner (8. März 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> *Caipirinha*




Zu Deutsch Bowle mit oder ohne Alkohol 




Ida17 schrieb:


> Na Reiner, auf frischer Tat ertappt!



Mich kannst nicht mehr ertappen  bin schon zu bekannt  OKI


----------



## S.Reiner (8. März 2016)

Nun wieder zu den Algen
Mir ist da aufgefallen das wenn mein UVC aus ist bekomme ich Schleimalgen
ist das UVC an habe ich mehr so eine Art Drahtalge
also werden wir uns immer mit irgend einer Art von Alge rumschlagen müssen
es sei den Chemie kommt zum Einsatz 
da aber ich nicht auf so Mittelchen steh
 werde ich halt meine Algen weiterhin Schön finden
Grün macht sich doch ganz gut auf der Folie


----------



## Micha61 (9. März 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Grün macht sich doch ganz gut auf der Folie


richtig!!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. März 2016)

bei mir tauchen nun auch Algenwatten auf, in der dauerhaft wasserführenden Moorschlenke (da waren den Winter über so viele vergammelte Schlauchpflanzenblätter reingefallen)

MfG Frank


----------



## maarkus (10. März 2016)

Melde leider auch einen enormen Algenanstieg... Mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass es diesen Winter schon wieder keinen Schnee und richtig tiefe Temperauren gab.


----------



## troll20 (10. März 2016)

maarkus schrieb:


> Melde leider auch einen enormen Algenanstieg... Mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass es diesen Winter schon wieder keinen Schnee und richtig tiefe Temperauren gab.


Oder doch einfach nur eine Sättigung das Systems mit Nährstoffen die nicht rechtzeitig ausgefiltert wurden????


----------



## S.Reiner (11. März 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nährstoffen die nicht rechtzeitig ausgefiltert wurden



Hallo
Oder die Nährstoffe die uns hier mit dem auf dem Kopf fallen
Ich möchte gar nicht wissen was uns Hier alles auf die Birne FÄLLT


----------



## trampelkraut (11. März 2016)

Egal woher, Nährstoffe sind halt Nährstoffe! 
In der jetzigen Jahrestzeit wird von den Pflanzen noch nichts gebunden deshalb die Algen.


----------



## Micha61 (11. März 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Egal woher, Nährstoffe sind halt Nährstoffe!
> In der jetzigen Jahrestzeit wird von den Pflanzen noch nichts gebunden deshalb die Algen.


sehe ich ebenso !
Darum schon jetzt, Wasserwechsel beginnen!! Egal, ob der Filter aus ist. Das Teichwasser, schön an die Pflanzen geben !

LG Micha


----------



## Michael H (11. März 2016)

Hallo

Im moment läuft es Super mit Algen , hab nur den Algen Teppich auf der Folie , sonst sicht bis zum Grund .


----------



## Ida17 (11. März 2016)

Nabend! 

Aber bringt ein Wasserwechsel nicht sehr viel Unruhe in den Teich? Meine Fische waren gestern und heute recht aktiv, dennoch ist das Wasser kalt und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein TWW kontraproduktiv sein kann was die Vermischung der Wasserschichten anbelangt


----------



## muh.gp (12. März 2016)

Ein Wasserwechsel ist NIE kontraproduktiv! Du musst es ja nicht mit Druck reinplätschern lassen. Ich mache das immer recht gemächlich und über einen längeren Zeitraum. Die Algenentwicklung ist für mich dabei sekundär, viel mehr geht es mit darum, dass ich den Fischen ein "erneuertes" Umfeld schaffe und nebenbei einen möglichen Keimdruck reduziere...


----------



## dizzzi (22. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir ist es nun so, dass die Schwebealgen immer mehr werden, und der Grund in ca. 1,8M ist fast nicht mehr zu erkennen.Gestern und heute betrug die Wassertemperatur an der Wasseroberfläche 5 Grad.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen, wenn der Filter bei konstant 10 Grad wieder angemacht wird? Wie lange dauert es für gewöhnlich, bis man wieder klare Sicht bist zum Grund hat?

Ich habe vor, eventuell erst mal 1 Woche mit UCV-Licht laufen zu lassen, und dann UVC aus, und ein paar Starterbakterien in den Filter zu kippen.
Ist das eine gute Idee, oder eher weniger gut?

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## wander-falke (22. März 2016)

Moin zusammen,

Heute, 22.03.2016  volle Sonne, Luft 7°C, Wasser 5°C, Sicht bis Grund 1,60  
Bewachsener Bodenfilter seit zwei Wochen im Dauerbetrieb.
Fadenalgen beginnen zu wachsen. Schwebalgen im keine.
Zwischen dem __ Hornkraut am Grund sind die ersten __ Kröten aktiv. _(Leider auf den Bildern nicht zu sehen)_

Besatz: 1 Flussbarsch (hungrig), 4 Goldfische, __ Moderlieschen nicht mehr gesehen...........
_
Abwarten auf warmes Wetter und dann noch mal berichten......

      

_


----------



## Ida17 (22. März 2016)

Moinsen!

Seitdem der Filter mit UVC wieder läuft, klärt sich das Wasser immer mehr und die Algen verschwinden allmählich. 
Die Fische und __ Schnecken fräsen sich langsam aber sicher durch den Dschungel, es wird besser


----------



## samorai (22. März 2016)

Nabend!
Wenn der Wetterbericht hält was er verspricht, werde ich am Sonntag die Herz-Lungen -Maschine wieder anwerfen.
Dazu werden am Sonnabend letzte Vorbereitungen getroffen, wie Wasserwechsel im TF.
Starter-Backis (ab 14 Grad WT), mal sehen was die WT wirklich aussagt, könnte noch etwas früh sein.
Zur Zeit kommen die Schwebealgen in Hochform.
Aber es kann nur besser werden!


----------



## Michael H (25. März 2016)

Morsche

So langsam fängt es auch bei mir an mit den Algen . Im moment nur Fadenalgen und die auch nur im Pflanzenbecken wie letztes Jahr . Dort dürfen und können sie auch ruhig bleiben und sich Vermehren .
Mal sehn ab wann ich die UVC wieder anschalte .
Wasser im moment +9 Grad und Gefüttert wird 2x am Tag .


----------



## RobDust (13. Juli 2017)

Bei mir sieht es eigentlich aktuell auch ganz gut aus mit den Fadenalgen. 
Die Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Hornkraut) kommen nun gut durch.


----------

